# Battery life sux after JB OTA update!



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

We've been seeing terrible battery life ever since we installed the RAZR MAXX JB OTA update. The phone is pure stock. We used to see about 75% battery life after a day of moderate use.

After the update, battery life is down to around 40%, even on days with very low usage. I have other friends with RAZRs having the same issue.

Has anyone isolated what the battery drain problem is? Is there a bad Google app, or kernel issue?

Thanks,

AJ


----------

